# Orvis1 goes shopping and graduates ICEHOLE training...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got wife approval and boy did I go hog wild! I picked up some new gear and spent way to much tonight but looking forward to getting out an using it! I bought a replacement fishfinder for the one I broke, a quickfish 3, a new power auger, and tons of misc gear. I have officially graduated now how to pay for all this stuff....


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like you've got quite the sweet setup! I've got that shelter and love it, hopefully you will too! I haven't been able to justify the money for a power auger and fish finder yet, maybe someday...

If you need any help breaking in the new gear, just let me know!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Atta boy youll love the quickfish. I got the same one for this year and dont know what I did without it! We need to get out!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My dad has the same tent; nice, except in wind. Be sure and bring extra light rope to tie the side that faces the wind to tie the joint to an ice stake; otherwise they blow in rather violently at you; found that out first hand on Saturday; until we tied it down to a stake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up I did buy some extra rope sounds like that would be a great use for it. Looking to get out and use this stuff this weekend anyone who wants to get out shoot me a pm.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What finder did you get?

Here is a tip for everyone.

Never use your auger to test the ice thickness.
By this I mean don't bang the blades against the ice to see how strong the ice is.

As a rookie, some years ago, I was doing this and someone that saw me doing it warned me about how this will ruin the blades.
He was correct, but I did get a new set of blades out of it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The same one I had before a portable eagle with suction cup transducer. It works in my little boat without having to drill and runs on aa bateries so good out on the ice. Plus it was only 100 bucks and I had already spent to much that night...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1?

Are you going to use an _Orvis_ Ice Fishing rod, or are you going to cheat?? :?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Awesome! When are we going? :mrgreen:


Trying to get a trip together for Saturday PM me if int... Nope the orvis stuff is for the river, I always cheat on still water! :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice setup! I was looking at those ice tents at Sportsmans the other day, I may have to invest in one myself!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I would never get permmision....


----------

